# be all brawn and no brains



## JarekSteliga

How best render this in Polish? "Fizol"? "Mięśniak?"


----------



## LilianaB

Bezmozgowy kulturysta. This is my creation, so don't take it for granted


----------



## dreamlike

Why did you leave out "to?" How best *to* render this in Polish".

I would go for "mięśniak", that's how this kind of men are referred to in my area.


----------



## arturolczykowski

"Fizol" kojarzy mi sie raczej z pracownikiem fizycznym. Mysle, ze "miesniak" jest dobrym wyborem.


----------



## dopethrone

Ja takich ludzi często nazywam _koksami_.


----------



## eleannor

Mięśniak, paker, byczek. IMHO byczek would fit the best, but that's just my feel - each time I hear 'byczek', I imagine a muscular guy with no brains whatsoever


----------



## dreamlike

Come to think of it (and having read Dopethrone's post), one would be far more likely to hear people say "koks", rather than "mięśniak". It's very popular with teenagers these days.


----------



## eleannor

Is it? I've never heard it, ever


----------



## dreamlike

Yes, at least that's the case in Lublin  The word probably owes some of its popularity to the man nicknamed "Hardcorowy Koksu", but it was very common long before_ Koksu_ gained renown


----------



## eleannor

I've asked around and yes, it seems that I'm the uninformed one  
though, I'd still go for paker(s) or byczek, but koks and mięśniak are perfectly fine.


----------



## majlo

To me they're "koks" or "kark".


----------



## LilianaB

Yes, byczek is a good alternative. I have heard it once or twice. I think however a woman would be more likely to use it than a man


----------



## dreamlike

Let me just say that all of these are, up to a point, distinct from one another and can be employed in different situations. Let's take *byczek* and *kark* - the former is often used as a term of endearment and would sound odd, to say the least, coming from the mouth of a man. People use it light-heartedly. The latter, to me, conjures up the image of a dangerous looking men, possibly a bouncer, who most likely developed his muscles by taking anabolic steroids.


----------



## kknd

dreamlike said:


> Let me just say that all of these are, up to a point, distinct from one another and can be employed in different situations. Let's take *byczek* and *kark* - the former is often used as a term of endearment and would sound odd, to say the least, coming from the mouth of a man. People use it light-heartedly. The latter, to me, conjures up the image of a dangerous looking men, possibly a bouncer, who most likely developed his muscles by taking anabolic steroids.


hmm… _byczek_ doesn't have no-brain connotations to me when _kark_ rather has; _koksu_ is little bit problematic—generally it hints that person is not very smart but it musn't be like this: to me it suggest more that somebody developed his musculature to look like baloons (and little bit fast)…


----------



## JarekSteliga

dreamlike said:


> Why did you leave out "to?" How best *to* render this in Polish".



Because it sounded more "swojsko" to me. I now know that it is plainly wrong. Thank you for correcting me again.


----------



## dreamlike

You're right, kknd - *byczek* implies nothing about person's cleverness, whereas *kark*, *mięśniak* and* koks *are quite unambiguous in this regard. 

You are welcome, Jarek - I hope my correction didn't appear rude to you.


----------

